# Water Change- Add Prime before filling water or after?



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

During a water change (50-60 percent usually) should I add Prime after I had just siphoned out the dirty water, then refill; or - refill with water, then add Prime. Or in small partial doses while I refill?


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

I add the prime in two doses as I'm filling--one at the beginning and one close to the end. I also make sure to dose for the entire tank volume, not just the amount of water I'm re-adding.

In rare cases where there is a very high level of chloramines in the tap water and fish that are more sensitive you'll need to treat the new water prior to adding it to the tank. Not necessary in most cases, tho.

Rkobin


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Robin said:


> I add the prime in two doses as I'm filling--one at the beginning and one close to the end. I also make sure to dose for the entire tank volume, not just the amount of water I'm re-adding.
> 
> In rare cases where there is a very high level of chloramines in the tap water and fish that are more sensitive you'll need to treat the new water prior to adding it to the tank. Not necessary in most cases, tho.
> 
> Rkobin


Sounds good! Thanks for the prompt response Robin!


----------



## addicted2cichlid (Apr 8, 2008)

Robin said:


> I add the prime in two doses as I'm filling--one at the beginning and one close to the end. I also make sure to dose for the entire tank volume, not just the amount of water I'm re-adding.
> 
> In rare cases where there is a very high level of chloramines in the tap water and fish that are more sensitive you'll need to treat the new water prior to adding it to the tank. Not necessary in most cases, tho.
> 
> Rkobin


why do u dose for the entire tank volume? the water in your tank already should be de-chlor'd already.

i dose according to how much i am filling.... if i do a 40 gallon water change, i dose for 40 gallons of water.

overdosing prime is easy, and can really mess with ur ph and other parameters.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

My experience with most dechlorinators goes as follows: for chlorine you use 1 drop per gallon and chloramine is 2 drops per gallon.

Companies conduct trials in research to find out if overdose is possible.
This way if you do dose double it really is no big deal.

If the product is used within reasonable discretion I don't see how you could overdose anyway. Just don't go bonkers and pour half of the bottle into the tank.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

I dose for the entire volume of the tank because that's what the directions on the Prime bottle instruct you to do. 
Quote from Seachem's Prime bottle:


> If adding directly to aquarium, base dose on aquarium volume.


Prime will not alter your ph, KH or GH however it will remove chlorine, Chloramine and Ammonia and will detoxify both nitrite and nitrate. 
The label also states that to detoxify nitrite in an emergency you can dose at 5 times the recommended dosage and you if your water has high levels of chloramine you can safely double the dose.

Robin


----------



## addicted2cichlid (Apr 8, 2008)

smellsfishy1 said:


> My experience with most dechlorinators goes as follows: for chlorine you use 1 drop per gallon and chloramine is 2 drops per gallon.
> 
> Companies conduct trials in research to find out if overdose is possible.
> This way if you do dose double it really is no big deal.
> ...


prime is not like most conditioners. one bottle of prime will de-chlor about 5-9 bottles (of same size) of most de-chlors.

x2 amount isnt that significant, but its kind of a waste. if u do 50% water change dose for 50% not 100%...


----------



## addicted2cichlid (Apr 8, 2008)

Robin said:


> I dose for the entire volume of the tank because that's what the directions on the Prime bottle instruct you to do.
> Quote from Seachem's Prime bottle:
> 
> 
> ...


the bottle should say if dosed properly it will not effect ph.......

take 1 gallon of water from tap- test ph
add proper amount of prime to de-chlorinate-test ph, should be same as out of tap
test with 5x+ then test and let me know what happend.

not trying to start an argument, but prime definitely can effect ph. *** seen it plenty of times with some of my customers.

it just doesnt make sense to me to dose water that is already dechlorinated.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Addicted, you missed my point. 
Point is you can dose dechlorinators double if you like.

As a matter of fact they suggest you dose this way just in case you don't know exactly how much water you replaced or whether you have chlorine in your tap or chloramine.


----------

